# My rat pack!



## KassieRose (Jan 13, 2011)

So if anyone knows my sister AmberDyan who wonders around this forum, you know the story. Got two female rats from a shelter she volunteers at, they were both pregnant by fault of a young volunteer, and we ended up with two litters of rats. Her litter and momma rat (Aria) have died : ( 

My little girl Amelia is doing very well, however and so are her five babies!

They are all 4 weeks old as of today : )

Momma:









Jake:










Emily:









Bentley:









Honey:









Charolette:


----------



## KassieRose (Jan 13, 2011)

All of those pictures were taken today, but here are some random (and some old) pictures I have either taken myself or stolen from my sisters camera : )

They are all crazy climbers!









Must. have. AQUA!









Can I come out now?









That is a hoodie cut off of a shirt, and they are all inside of it XD









Cuddles!









Just a few days old!









Sniff sniff sniff!


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww, I love the cuddles!


----------



## KassieRose (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you, I adore them!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

They are some sweet little babies


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Nothing cuter than baby rodents.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

They are adorable!!


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

aww I love rats, ive persuaded my mum to get me 2 rats ^_^, any tips??


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Mazzi.Rat you may want to start your own thread unlessyou have already
Congrats on your ratties and I loveyour signature pic


----------



## KassieRose (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are growing so fast and are all great little guys and gals! We are pretty sure we've found homes for our boys and are glad that we have decided to keep our girls. Jake and Char both have gotten a lot lighter in color.

mazzi.rat - Any tips in what area? There are a lot of things you need to know about rats before getting involved with them. Feel free to send me a message her and I'll pass my e-mail address along to you if you have any questions. Just make sure that you know about their needs most of all: Their bedding, space needs, food, and things like that. Just make sure you give them plenty of fresh food and water every day, places to hide out (like huts, hammocks, etc) and toys. Lotssss of toys! And they love attention : )


----------

